# My Sons "Redneck 4-Wheeler"! lol



## robinleeanne (Nov 4, 2009)

He has had ALOT of fun in this!


----------



## WSB (Nov 4, 2009)

I bet it is alot of fun!


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 4, 2009)

*Here is my Husband in it!*

we have all had fun in it!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 6, 2009)

What the heck is it?  What did it start out as?  An old Corrolla? or Suburu?


----------



## Hoss (Nov 8, 2009)

I bet you all had a blast.

Hoss


----------



## JigNchunk (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like it was a mid 80's Celica to me


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 10, 2009)

love the snorkel.....looks like fun.

reminds me of a friend of mine that has a old S-10 on their farm that we just trash and thrash out in the pastures and waterholes. No doors, no windows, and barely any fenders or a bed


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 10, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## specialk (Nov 11, 2009)

you just can't hide money!......


cool ride


----------



## nathan palmer (Nov 11, 2009)

what is it? it looks fun!


----------



## firebiker (Nov 13, 2009)

*It's all fun & games till someone puts a eye out.
hate to sound negative, but that thing looks dangerous.
I bet it is fun but it looks like a accident waiting to happen.*


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 13, 2009)

firebiker said:


> *It's all fun & games till someone puts a eye out.
> hate to sound negative, but that thing looks dangerous.
> I bet it is fun but it looks like a accident waiting to happen.*



lol.... that things not on fire... yet. 
they did add a custom support bar from front to rear. lol!


----------



## firebiker (Nov 13, 2009)

bluemarlin said:


> lol.... that things not on fire... yet.
> they did add a custom support bar from front to rear. lol!



yea but look where the gas tank is, not to mention whats gonna keep you in it.
I don't see any seatbelts , course people think im crazy for riding my scooter halfway around the USA without a helment on.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 13, 2009)

firebiker said:


> yea but look where the gas tank is, not to mention whats gonna keep you in it.
> I don't see any seatbelts ,



If its for off road use only...what's the big deal?  4 wheelers don't have seat belts.  

But..hey....look at my avatar.  Guess Danger is my middle name.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 13, 2009)

firebiker said:


> yea but look where the gas tank is, not to mention whats gonna keep you in it.
> I don't see any seatbelts , .



I can't argue that!! lol
Every time I look at the pictures I bust out laughing... That's some custom work fellas!!


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Ever heard that Tim McGraw song "Live like you were dying"? 

It is DEFINATELY for OFF ROAD use only! If we lived life looking for the Danger in everything... Life would be real BORING! We have made some of our best MEMORIES in this "Redneck Fourwheeler"! And so far, no ones got hurt!


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Nov 13, 2009)

looks like a blast.....


----------



## specialk (Nov 16, 2009)

firebiker said:


> yea but look where the gas tank is,




a little duct tape will fix that right up!!!


----------



## luv2hunt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

where's the cup holder?????


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Nov 17, 2009)

That is one ugly

V




V




V






V





car lol













robinleeanne said:


> we have all had fun in it!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Nov 17, 2009)

We had old stripped down cars back in the early 70's, Basically cut away everything that wasn't needed on old wrecks and put a hot engine in them. They were light and FAST! Sometimes I wonder how and why were are still alive.

Played around in fields, BUT we were known to get on the road. Of course we were out in the boonies where we rarely saw the law, but had a few brushes with the Sheriff's department and got jumped a couple of times by the GSP. 

Most of them knew our families so we'd get a slap on the wrist and sent home. Sometimes with the law man trailing us from a distance to make sure we went home. Like Boortz says, rural farm boys always got the breaks and for the most part he's right.

Ahhh man, I could tell some stories about those days......... but I won't hi-jack this thread.

Have fun and be safe. Those old strips are a blast!!


----------



## truckguy07x (Dec 17, 2009)

some people call that crazy i call it plain out fun.
i havent tryed that yet but i do have a 96 nissan racecar its pretty fast too. now i gotta get a new one and try that.


----------

